# Holyhead Docks.



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi again..

Same as before....Is it possible to park overnight at Holyhead Docks?

Again, I'm on an early morning sailing to Dublin after travelling to Holyhead from Birmingham on the Sunday evening from the NEC Show.

Thanks,

Dec.


----------

